# Frog Poll



## Jim (Dec 20, 2007)

If you could only choose 1 color and 1 color only for a frog bait, what color would it be.

Becareful what you say, It could come back to haunt you. :wink:


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 20, 2007)

I've tried the Mann's Hard Nose Horny Toads in the Blk/Red color with no luck. I'm open for suggestions as to which color would be better for fishing around lily pads in stained/murky water?


----------



## Bryan_VA (Dec 20, 2007)

white


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 20, 2007)

I'll certainly try the white.....come warm weather. Thanks


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 20, 2007)

For soft plastic frogs I'll go with melon frog. It's a pearl belly with a watermelon top. For standard topwater frogs my favorite is called putty/black, its a spro bronzeye color.


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 20, 2007)

Ive never fished frogs but id probably use a natural colored frog, green top and a whiteish green belly if they make em that color


----------



## dampeoples (Dec 20, 2007)

Frogs are a reaction bite, so color really isn't important. I personally only carry white and black.

But BPJ said one, so I would choose black, makes a nice profile


----------



## redbug (Dec 20, 2007)

my favorite color frog would be green pumpkin pearl..


----------



## SMDave (Dec 20, 2007)

I have the most confidence by far in a Zoom Horny Toad in white. Never will change!


----------



## little anth (Dec 20, 2007)

i am not a big frog fan but i am gunna try it alot this spring and summer


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 20, 2007)

BassAddict said:


> Ive never fished frogs but id probably use a natural colored frog, green top and a whiteish green belly if they make em that color


Some Furbit frogs look pretty natural, I'll post a pic of mine. 

I would go with a white Hardnose Frog over all others


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 21, 2007)

Pink?

Hah, just kidding, Black or dark green


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## mtnman (Dec 21, 2007)

lite green with black belly and feet


----------



## SMDave (Dec 28, 2007)

These new toads look amazing! https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/...1_96634_100007008_100000000_100007000_100-7-8


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 30, 2007)

Because I can hardly ever get a good hook up ratio on frogs, I wish Strike King would make some 3X frogs. Softer might equal better hookups. SMDave, have you used those frogs or just seen them online?


----------



## SMDave (Dec 30, 2007)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> Because I can hardly ever get a good hook up ratio on frogs, I wish Strike King would make some 3X frogs. Softer might equal better hookups. SMDave, have you used those frogs or just seen them online?


 Just seen them online.


----------



## redbug (Dec 30, 2007)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> Because I can hardly ever get a good hook up ratio on frogs, I wish Strike King would make some 3X frogs. Softer might equal better hookups. SMDave, have you used those frogs or just seen them online?



One thing you may want to try while frog fishing, is don't watch your bait Look at the target for your next cast, that will help stop you from pulling the frog away from the bass before he gets a chance to eat it..

it works for me

Wayne


----------



## Jim (Dec 30, 2007)

redbug said:


> FishinsMyLife317 said:
> 
> 
> > Because I can hardly ever get a good hook up ratio on frogs, I wish Strike King would make some 3X frogs. Softer might equal better hookups. SMDave, have you used those frogs or just seen them online?
> ...




Nice! I will try that for sure. It will be hard not wanting to look at it!


----------



## redbug (Dec 30, 2007)

IT IS VERY hard at first but after a few fish it gets easier not to watch..


----------



## slim357 (Jan 11, 2008)

so what brand of frogs do you guys use, Ive never had any luck with them, but id still like to have one in my box so what should I go with. Has anyone tried the powerbait frog.


----------



## SMDave (Jan 11, 2008)

slim357 said:


> so what brand of frogs do you guys use, Ive never had any luck with them, but id still like to have one in my box so what should I go with. Has anyone tried the powerbait frog.


 I haven't used the Berkley frog. The only two frogs I use are the Zoom Horny Toad and Stanley Ribbit. Both great frogs!


----------



## Jim (Jan 11, 2008)

slim357 said:


> so what brand of frogs do you guys use, Ive never had any luck with them, but id still like to have one in my box so what should I go with. Has anyone tried the powerbait frog.



Slim,
The only frogs I ever used were ones made from Dampeoples (pcbaits.com). Propblem is that Every time I had a blow up on the bait through the pads, I would panic and set the hook. EVERY TIME....and miss.

Redbug (a member here) gave me a tip I'm going to try this year.......Not look at the bait while reeling in. :shock:


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 11, 2008)

slim357 said:


> so what brand of frogs do you guys use, Ive never had any luck with them, but id still like to have one in my box so what should I go with. Has anyone tried the powerbait frog.



I've heard that these are horrible as a topwater bait because the legs don't kick right, it's too soft, ad lands wrong. I also have heard of people having success with it as a jig trailer.


----------

